# Oil Leak?



## StylinVR6 (Jan 21, 2008)

Oils seems to be leaking onto the transmission from somewhere. First guess would be rear main seal, but I'm not very educated on the Audi 2.8l. 

anyone have any idea what would cause oil to leak onto the transmission?

:beer:


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Leaking valve cover gasket or cam chain tensioner gasket, depending on which side of the engine, generally caused by a clogged PCV system.


----------



## dubhuman (Mar 25, 2009)

just replaced the valve cover/chain tensioner gaskets about three weeks ago...car ran fine for about 1k miles...wake up in this morning and she bled out over night...it is coming from up front i could see it all over the sway/anti roll bar but it's raining so i can't really get a look at it without getting soaked in oily rainwarter... do you think it could have pushed out another gasket on say the oil pan? :fingerscrossed: 

and what's my best bet regarding the pcv system? 

rain delayed :thumbdown:


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

dubhuman said:


> and what's my best bet regarding the pcv system?


 It took me about 6 hours to replace the multiple parts of the pcv system on my Passat 2000 ( being very careful ) as desribed in this thread which starts out as a CTS thread. Parts may be had online for starting around $120. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4756217


----------

